

 A proposal for a service to make random people famous - amichail
http://mindrosity.blogspot.com/2007/07/making-random-people-famous.html

======
mark-t
How many people host their websites where they could handle a lot of traffic?
I sure don't. Up until last year, mine was running on a 586 with 32 MB of EDO-
RAM (remember that stuff?), from my parents' house.

I think you'd have to stick to myspace pages, and, well, I think we both know
that's a bad idea.

